# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  SE Asia 4 weeks ,need buddy =D

## TravelMate

Im wanting to travel around SE Asia end July for about 4 weeks. Maybe starting in Phuket , heading up to Chiang mai then into Loas, and Cambodia. But no fixed plan really ,just want to escape the winter cold here in West oz .
If you have similar plans around the same time let me know. Would be awesome to have a travel buddy

----------


## lionelklynn

Great plan. I am impress. But I want to know that You like travel by train or plan. Because I have heard that Train transportation cost is lower that other transportation cost. I hope that You have already decided it very well.

----------


## hangraolytam

Great plan. I am impress. But I want to know that You like travel by train or plan. Because I have heard that Train transportation cost is lower that other transportation cost. I hope that You have already decided it very well.

----------

